# Gloss bright oil paint on exterior front doors



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

The trick of the trade I like to do is add a gloss oil paint to front doors.


The effect is phenomenal and it also takes the attention from the minor 'defects' of the entire paint job. Oil paint always last 10X longer than latex paint and can with stand the constant wear and tear.

I usually do it in bright colors that really pop. It always catches the attention of the neighbors and impress's the home owners wife.


----------



## PressurePros

Do you apply with a foam brush?

Edit: I just re-read my question and it is an honest question. The blue door looks like it has some type of faux design going on. Is that intentional or just an artifact from the picture?


----------



## slinger58

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> The trick of the trade I like to do is add a gloss oil paint to front doors.
> 
> 
> The effect is phenomenal and it also takes the attention from the minor 'defects' of the entire paint job. Oil paint always last 10X longer than latex paint and can with stand the constant wear and tear.
> 
> I usually do it in bright colors that really pop. It always catches the attention of the neighbors and impress's the home owners wife.


Some might argue that point.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Oil will shatter in my neck of the woods on the exterior.

Also, the higher the sheen the more flaws that can be seen. IMHO.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Not meaning to be negative, I'm glad you posted. Fwiw.


----------



## harmonicarocks

Looks good, do you remove weatherstripping to deal with the slow drying time of the oil?


----------



## chrisn

quote" Some might argue that point."

I sure would


----------



## straight_lines

I too live in a climate that would crack and turn an unprotected door done in oil to chalk in no time at all..


----------



## Boco

What do you use for your front doors? I have been using superpaint but its not all that durable sprays and looks nice though.


----------



## mudbone

chrisn said:


> quote" Some might argue that point."
> 
> I sure would


Me too! Knock on wood!


----------



## 6126

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Oil paint always last 10X longer than latex paint and can with stand the constant wear and tear.


I disagree. Maybe 20 years ago? Not today. From my experience, waterbourne paints have much better color retention. Also dries much faster eliminating problems with people, kids, or pets, etc messing up a freshly painted front door and possibly getting paint on their clothes. 

I was using Sherwin-Williams "All Surface Enamel"
for the last 10 years or so until last summer when I switched to Pittsburgh Paints "Break Through"


----------



## Jmayspaint

What about on metal doors? On wood I believe latex is superior, on metal I'm not so sure. 

The pic in the OP is so small on my phone I can't tell what kind of doors they are.


----------



## Andyman

ASE Latex Satin with a ProShot is my go to. And I also put a lot of effort into the FD.


----------



## 6126

Andyman said:


> ASE Latex Satin with a ProShot is my go to. And I also put a lot of effort into the FD.


Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

PressurePros said:


> Do you apply with a foam brush?
> 
> Edit: I just re-read my question and it is an honest question. The blue door looks like it has some type of faux design going on. Is that intentional or just an artifact from the picture?


Those doors I did NOT do. They were an example photo to get my point across. So I'm not sure if they even used oil paint or their technique.

Here Is a job I did for a client. I recommended the oil paint for the door and they really liked the idea and loved the final result.











I used a gloss exterior oil paint extremely hard finish for the door. Applying it with my favorite rolling(4 inch whiz roller cage and premium gold stripe rolling sleeves) for tight areas.


It gives a nice popping effect as you can see!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Those doors I did NOT do. They were an example photo to get my point across. So I'm not sure if they even used oil paint or their technique.
> 
> Here Is a job I did for a client. I recommended the oil paint for the door and they really liked the idea and loved the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a gloss exterior oil paint extremely hard finish for the door. Applying it with my favorite rolling(4 inch whiz roller cage and premium gold stripe rolling sleeves) for tight areas.
> 
> 
> It gives a nice popping effect as you can see!


Also, I always take everything off of the door before painting I don't cut around door knobs, door knockers and etc.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Boco said:


> What do you use for your front doors? I have been using superpaint but its not all that durable sprays and looks nice though.


General Paint all weather interior/exterior gloss oil paint. Works great!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Jmayspaint said:


> What about on metal doors? On wood I believe latex is superior, on metal I'm not so sure.
> 
> The pic in the OP is so small on my phone I can't tell what kind of doors they are.


Yes, oil paint works BEST on metal.


Oil paint is a lost art that not much contractors use now days since the invention of latex paint. Latex paint is easier to apply but doesn't last as long.

Oil paint you only have 2 strokes MAX to roll your paint on. If you screw up the strokes then you will have a horrible looking sheen to the paint. Then you gotta wait 24 hours before you can apply your next coat of paint. 


With latex you can stroke your roller as many times as you want with out worrying about messing up the sheen of the paint.


Oil paint will literally last a life time out lasting latex by decades.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Paradigmzz said:


> Oil will shatter in my neck of the woods on the exterior.
> 
> Also, the higher the sheen the more flaws that can be seen. IMHO.


Lol! Where do you live, Antarctica?


----------



## Bender

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Also, I always take everything off of the door before painting I don't cut around door knobs, door knockers and etc.


Wait, what??!


> Yes, oil paint works BEST on metal.
> 
> 
> Oil paint is a lost art that not much contractors use now days since the invention of latex paint. Latex paint is easier to apply but doesn't last as long.
> 
> Oil paint you only have 2 strokes MAX to roll your paint on. If you screw up the strokes then you will have a horrible looking sheen to the paint. Then you gotta wait 24 hours before you can apply your next coat of paint.
> 
> 
> With latex you can stroke your roller as many times as you want with out worrying about messing up the sheen of the paint.
> 
> 
> Oil paint will literally last a life time out lasting latex by decades. Today 06:57 PM


I'm glad you're here. We've been wondering some of these things a long time


----------



## Paradigmzz

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Lol! Where do you live, Antarctica?


Cold doesn't necessarily crack paint. Heat and thermal expansion and contraction does. 

Read below my picture and you will see where I live. 

But I have this sneaking suspicion you already knew that.


----------



## slinger58

slinger58 said:


> Some might argue that point.


See, I told ya. :yes:

Ordinarily, I'd argue the point with ya..... but I'm still tuckered out from the SW pricing threads.:jester:


----------



## 6126

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Those doors I did NOT do. They were an example photo to get my point across. So I'm not sure if they even used oil paint or their technique.


Lol So you post photos of stuff you didn't even paint?  Well, at least you admitted it so we'll let you slide :thumbsup:
I still disagree with your theories on oil vs latex though :yes: Anyway, welcome to paint talk


----------



## Boco

Andyman said:


> ASE Latex Satin with a ProShot is my go to. And I also put a lot of effort into the FD.


 What is ASE?


----------



## journeymanPainter

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Yes, oil paint works BEST on metal.
> 
> 
> Oil paint is a lost art that not much contractors use now days since the invention of latex paint. Latex paint is easier to apply but doesn't last as long.
> 
> Oil paint you only have 2 strokes MAX to roll your paint on. If you screw up the strokes then you will have a horrible looking sheen to the paint. Then you gotta wait 24 hours before you can apply your next coat of paint.
> 
> 
> With latex you can stroke your roller as many times as you want with out worrying about messing up the sheen of the paint.
> 
> 
> Oil paint will literally last a life time out lasting latex byecades.


I find Dulux weathergaurd looks great, and finishes great. Same with diamond. You should see the house I'm finishing up over newish cedar shakes and beer bottle stucco from the 30's

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> General Paint all weather interior/exterior gloss oil paint. Works great!


I hate GP. They only have a few good products, and there white doesn't cover worth a damn. Cloverdale is pretty bad too, there DTM doesn't bond. I used it on 3 jobs, and when I did my mid coat sand it rolled up on me.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## 6126

Boco said:


> What is ASE?


Sherwin-Williams All Surface Enamel. Comes in oil or waterbourne


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Yes, oil paint works BEST on metal.
> 
> 
> Oil paint is a lost art that not much contractors use now days since the invention of latex paint. Latex paint is easier to apply but doesn't last as long.
> 
> Oil paint you only have 2 strokes MAX to roll your paint on. If you screw up the strokes then you will have a horrible looking sheen to the paint. Then you gotta wait 24 hours before you can apply your next coat of paint.
> 
> 
> With latex you can stroke your roller as many times as you want with out worrying about messing up the sheen of the paint.
> 
> 
> Oil paint will literally last a life time out lasting latex by decades.[/QUOTE]
> 
> man, it is time to get back to reality


----------



## Oden

I'm a oil guy from way back for trim. Hollow metal is way pervasive in commercial. Hollow metal doors and frames. They got away from the oil and at first it caused all kinds of problems. The DTM that was available sucked in so many ways in comparison. These new acrylic alkyd types now though are pretty darn mean. Very much like oil in bite. Scratch resistance. Look. Everything. 

They haven't made it be able to hold back rust yet is the only way it still comes up a bit short


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, oil paint works BEST on metal.
> 
> 
> Oil paint is a lost art that not much contractors use now days since the invention of latex paint. Latex paint is easier to apply but doesn't last as long.
> 
> Oil paint you only have 2 strokes MAX to roll your paint on. If you screw up the strokes then you will have a horrible looking sheen to the paint. Then you gotta wait 24 hours before you can apply your next coat of paint.
> 
> 
> With latex you can stroke your roller as many times as you want with out worrying about messing up the sheen of the paint.
> 
> 
> Oil paint will literally last a life time out lasting latex by decades.[/QUOTE]
> 
> man, it is time to get back to reality
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I guess some one doesn't have much experience with oil paint.
Click to expand...


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Woodland said:


> Lol So you post photos of stuff you didn't even paint?  Well, at least you admitted it so we'll let you slide :thumbsup:
> I still disagree with your theories on oil vs latex though :yes: Anyway, welcome to paint talk



I did NOT once claim to have painted those doors. That picture was an EXAMPLE to get my point visually across. 

Although I did post up a picture of actual work I have done. In no way shape or form am I a PHONY. :thumbsup:


Anyways, have you experimented with oil paint/latex point to give a valid opposing opinion?


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

journeymanPainter said:


> I hate GP. They only have a few good products, and there white doesn't cover worth a damn. Cloverdale is pretty bad too, there DTM doesn't bond. I used it on 3 jobs, and when I did my mid coat sand it rolled up on me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


To be honest I don't mind them at all. I use their products for a lot of my jobs.


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I did NOT once claim to have painted those doors. That picture was an EXAMPLE to get my point visually across.
> 
> Although I did post up a picture of actual work I have done. In no way shape or form am I a PHONY. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Anyways, have you experimented with oil paint/latex point to give a valid opposing opinion?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I do believe you are( you just need to learn the FACTS)
> 
> Do some basic research, you are living in the 80's still
> 
> (if you were even born then)


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I guess some one doesn't have much experience with oil paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most likely have forgotten more than you KNOW about oil paint:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rbriggs82

I swing both ways...

Between oil and latex that is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

Looks nice PP! Did you use the General Paint's Monamel or Weather-it?

Thanks


----------



## straight_lines

6char


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most likely have forgotten more than you KNOW about oil paint:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I guess everybody's an expert.
Click to expand...


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

CApainter said:


> Looks nice PP! Did you use the General Paint's Monamel or Weather-it?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the positive feed back! Yes, I used the General Paint's Weather-it.


----------



## Brian C

Man, posting pictures of work you haven't done yourself is frowned upon on this forum. You should be ashamed of yourself. I certainly cannot take any posts you make here as legitimate.


----------



## CApainter

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Thanks for the positive feed back! Yes, I used the General Paint's Weather-it.


I'm not certain I could even get GP Weather It in California. But based on the description as a high gloss marine coating, its no wonder your doors must look great! And it is a good point that a beautiful front door can help carry an other wise average exterior paint job.

I would have to disagree with you though concerning the ease of applying waterborne enamels. Most waterbornes I've used require really expert brushwork because of the tendency to set up too quick. However, I've found BM Advance water borne/alkyd, to perform closest to the oils I often used in the past.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Brian C said:


> Man, posting pictures of work you haven't done yourself is frowned upon on this forum. You should be ashamed of yourself. I certainly cannot take any posts you make here as legitimate.



I understand your point. But I did not once claim that work was mine.

I was expressing my opinion/thoughts/experience visually. I like to get my point across using words and images creating a clearer and vidid experience in your mind to better understand my point of view with less confusion.


Worrying about me painting those doors or not is irrelevant and goes off topic and defeats the purpose of the knowledge I'm trying to share.


Some people lack the ability to judge another mans character so they have to use other forms of subjective analyzing to determine if an individual is a trust worthy person or not.

9/10 times their subjective analyzation is incorrect.


Instead of shooting down my multiple successful EXPERIENCES using oil paint because of a jpeg image. Try it for your self then come back and give me feed back(it works or doesn't).


But I doubt you will do it.

A) because your lazy

B) To much work

C) Its easier to judge and criticize other people instead of putting in your own effort.


So post up pics of your results!

Until then your a just bench warmer yelling insults at the 'basket ball stars' from the bench's wishing you could be just like me.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

CApainter said:


> I'm not certain I could even get GP Weather It in California. But based on the description as a high gloss marine coating, its no wonder your doors must look great! And it is a good point that a beautiful front door can help carry an other wise average exterior paint job.
> 
> I would have to disagree with you though concerning the ease of applying waterborne enamels. Most waterbornes I've used require really expert brushwork because of the tendency to set up too quick. However, I've found BM Advance water borne/alkyd, to perform closest to the oils I often used in the past.



It doesn't have to be general paint weather it!

Just go to any high quality paint store and pick up a gallon of oil paint and try it out.

Yes, They do look great! The doors really give a POP effect to the house. It makes the neighbors saw "WOW! I want that!"

Something I haven't mentioned yet is the oil paint will 'FOREVER' look wet to the touch. It will permanently have the gloss effect. You know how latex paint gloss slowly fades away over time. Well the opposite is true for oil paint.

Try it out and post up the results.


----------



## Gough

Maybe that will work in Vancouver, but not in sunnier places. Neither the color nor the sheen lasts, especially compared to modern acrylics. I still like oils for entry doors because of their hardness, but the loss of sheen and color is problematic, at least in this area.


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> It doesn't have to be general paint weather it!
> 
> Just go to any high quality paint store and pick up a gallon of oil paint and try it out.
> 
> Yes, They do look great! The doors really give a POP effect to the house. It makes the neighbors saw "WOW! I want that!"
> 
> Something I haven't mentioned yet is the oil paint will 'FOREVER' look wet to the touch. It will permanently have the gloss effect. You know how latex paint gloss slowly fades away over time. Well the opposite is true for oil paint.
> 
> Try it out and post up the results.


again with the


----------



## slinger58

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I understand your point. But I did not once claim that work was mine.
> 
> I was expressing my opinion/thoughts/experience visually. I like to get my point across using words and images creating a clearer and vidid experience in your mind to better understand my point of view with less confusion.
> 
> 
> Worrying about me painting those doors or not is irrelevant and goes off topic and defeats the purpose of the knowledge I'm trying to share.
> 
> 
> Some people lack the ability to judge another mans character so they have to use other forms of subjective analyzing to determine if an individual is a trust worthy person or not.
> 
> 9/10 times their subjective analyzation is incorrect.
> 
> 
> Instead of shooting down my multiple successful EXPERIENCES using oil paint because of a jpeg image. Try it for your self then come back and give me feed back(it works or doesn't).
> 
> 
> But I doubt you will do it.
> 
> A) because your lazy
> 
> B) To much work
> 
> C) Its easier to judge and criticize other people instead of putting in your own effort.
> 
> 
> So post up pics of your results!
> 
> Until then your a just bench warmer yelling insults at the 'basket ball stars' from the bench's wishing you could be just like me.


Aussie vs. Canadian! 

This could be good. I'd make some popcorn, but with the time difference I'd have to have breakfast bacon to go with it. :whistling2:


----------



## Oden

I must be finally a antique. There are people that think oil paint is some new exotic texhnology. Like it ain't what we used to use all of the time. Things sure did change in the time I have been at this game.


----------



## Boco

i remember when i was just starting to spray and was getting a premium rate. Then one of the older painters was like ya i rember when we used to get quarter extra to roll. i paused jaw dropped and was like damn... thats an O G


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Oden said:


> I must be finally a antique. There are people that think oil paint is some new exotic texhnology. Like it ain't what we used to use all of the time. Things sure did change in the time I have been at this game.



Excatly, This is what I have been trying to say...


The 'old school' oil paint is far superior than any latex paint from now adays...


But these people act like Im taking ancient mumbo jumbo and making imaginary excuse up like "its to warm in my area for oil paint" and etc...

their was a day when LATEX paint DID NOT EXIST! And oil paint was ONLY used for painting. In ALL areas cold or warm...


People used to prefer quality over quantity. Now they want everything done fast and for as cheap as possible.

So the LATEX paint was born!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> again with the



LOL! Have you ever used oil paint?


I'll take a close up of that red door on the blue exterior house I painted last year (the picture I already posted).


And I'll prove too you that it still looks wet too the touch and the gloss effect hasn't faded.


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> LOL! Have you ever used oil paint?
> 
> 
> I'll take a close up of that red door on the blue exterior house I painted last year (the picture I already posted).
> 
> 
> And I'll prove too you that it still looks wet too the touch and the gloss effect hasn't faded.


 
do it 5 years from now


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> do it 5 years from now


Ok, you got it


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> Ok, you got it


From the book "Organic Coatings: Science and Technology" (Wicks, Jones, Pappas, and Wicks), page 652:

"In exterior and to a lesser degree, interior applications, the advantage of high initial gloss alkyd enamel is more than offset by the better gloss retention and resistance to cracking exhibited by latex gloss paints. Depending on location, alkyd enamels exposed outdoors lose so much gloss in a year or two that the coating becomes nearly flat."

Many of the paint companies say similar things, here's an example:

http://www.californiapaints.com/Pro...xterior-Problem-Solving-/Gloss-Retention.aspx

I'm not saying that a gloss alkyd won't perform well in a protected location in a place where it's cloudy more than 60% of the time, but a lot of us have had experience otherwise.


----------



## CApainter

PP,

I painted this generator a couple of Months ago with BM Super Spec Urethane Alkyd Gloss Enamel. I wanted to spray it, but had to weenie roll it because the environment wouldn't allow it. It didn't come out too bad for a rolled finish, and was super easy to apply because it was an alkyd. 

I also field tinted the paint to match the original color with UTC, but think I might have added more colorant then I should have. We'll see how it looks in a couple of years. I'm heading over there today for the first time in a couple of Months.

My concern with alkyds are similar to most painters, in that alkyds have a tendency to oxidize more then acrylics. Particularly dark colors. I also made the new labels in our sign shop.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

CApainter said:


> PP,
> 
> I painted this generator a couple of Months ago with BM Super Spec Urethane Alkyd Gloss Enamel. I wanted to spray it, but had to weenie roll it because the environment wouldn't allow it. It didn't come out too bad for a rolled finish, and was super easy to apply because it was an alkyd.
> 
> I also field tinted the paint to match the original color with UTC, but think I might have added more colorant then I should have. We'll see how it looks in a couple of years. I'm heading over there today for the first time in a couple of Months.
> 
> My concern with alkyds are similar to most painters, in that alkyds have a tendency to oxidize more then acrylics. Particularly dark colors. I also made the new labels in our sign shop.


MOST EXCELLENT JOB CApainter!

I am truly impressed, I love it.

'Perfect job', zero streaks, no paint drips, and it looks 1000x better than before.

And I like the touch you did with the labels. Removing the old ones and putting brand new labels on.


TOO FRESH!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

CApainter said:


> PP,
> 
> I painted this generator a couple of Months ago with BM Super Spec Urethane Alkyd Gloss Enamel. I wanted to spray it, but had to weenie roll it because the environment wouldn't allow it. It didn't come out too bad for a rolled finish, and was super easy to apply because it was an alkyd.
> 
> I also field tinted the paint to match the original color with UTC, but think I might have added more colorant then I should have. We'll see how it looks in a couple of years. I'm heading over there today for the first time in a couple of Months.
> 
> My concern with alkyds are similar to most painters, in that alkyds have a tendency to oxidize more then acrylics. Particularly dark colors. I also made the new labels in our sign shop.



How did you remove the old stickers?

Sand them, Peel It?


----------



## CApainter

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> How did you remove the old stickers?
> 
> Sand them, Peel It?


Thanks!

I actually used an oscillating multi tool from Dremel. The scraping blade peeled those old labels up really easy. Didn't even damage the existing coating. I followed up with an adhesive remover over the little adhesive that remained.

The exterior of this job was really an after thought from the original task of repairing the 100 gal diesel fuel tank inside the generator. I ought to post pics of that! The diesel tank took me approximately 10 hrs in two days, and the exterior took me approximately 12 hours in three days.

I'm headed out there now! I'll be back.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

CApainter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I actually used an oscillating multi tool from Dremel. The scraping blade peeled those old labels up really easy. Didn't even damage the existing coating. I followed up with an adhesive remover over the little adhesive that remained.
> 
> The exterior of this job was really an after thought from the original task of repairing the 100 gal diesel fuel tank inside the generator. I ought to post pics of that! The diesel tank took me approximately 10 hrs in two days, and the exterior took me approximately 12 hours in three days.
> 
> I'm headed out there now! I'll be back.


How did it go CApainter?

Did you get a chance to check it out again?


How much did you charge for that electrical box repaint?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Just to add another dimension to this discussion, I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the fact that here in Canada almost all oil paints are gone with the exception of specialty paints (e.g. sign paint, etc.).

The stores around here put all their oil paints on the liquidation shelves a few years ago and they were snapped up by all the local farmers who still believe it outperforms latex (wrong IMO).


----------



## Monstertruck

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> The trick of the trade I like to do is add a gloss oil paint to front doors.
> 
> 
> The effect is phenomenal and it also takes the attention from the minor 'defects' of the entire paint job. Oil paint always last 10X longer than latex paint and can with stand the constant wear and tear.
> 
> I usually do it in bright colors that really pop. It always catches the attention of the neighbors and impress's the home owners wife.


Those are some nice looking entrys but the doors look like crap.
What did you use, oil and a hot dog roller?


----------



## Jmayspaint

Monstertruck said:


> Those are some nice looking entrys but the doors look like crap.
> What did you use, oil and a hot dog roller?



I think its been established that he didn't actually paint those doors himself

Just an illustration to prove a point.


----------



## Oden

Monstertruck said:


> Those are some nice looking entrys but the doors look like crap. What did you use, oil and a hot dog roller?


Neither
Photo shop


----------



## Monstertruck

Jmayspaint said:


> I think its been established that he didn't actually paint those doors himself
> 
> *Just* an illustration *to prove a point*.


By the looks of those doors, I think it backfired.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just to add another dimension to this discussion, I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the fact that here in Canada almost all oil paints are gone with the exception of specialty paints (e.g. sign paint, etc.).
> 
> The stores around here put all their oil paints on the liquidation shelves a few years ago and they were snapped up by all the local farmers who still believe it outperforms latex (wrong IMO).


First of all, oil-paints indeed OUTPERFORM latex paint any day.

But yes Canada's government has placed a ban on most oil based paint.

Although, General Paint still as a line of oil based exterior paint called Weather-It. And Benjamin Moore is just starting to bring back their Arborcoat Oil based deck stain.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Monstertruck said:


> By the looks of those doors, I think it backfired.


I already put up a picture of a door I have actually painted using General Paint Weather-It oil based paint. Proving that using an oil based paint is superior towards latex.

I used a 4 inch Whizz Roller to produce the even and spectacular results.


I understand its hard for most people to read a 3 page discussion about oil based paint because this world of today, all adults have ADHD.


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I already put up a picture of a door I have actually painted using General Paint Weather-It oil based paint. Proving that using an oil based paint is superior towards latex.
> 
> I used a 4 inch Whizz Roller to produce the even and spectacular results.
> 
> 
> I understand its hard for most people to read a 3 page discussion about oil based paint because this world of today, all adults have ADHD.


As the statisticians would say, N=1 constitutes a very small sample size. Perhaps a bit too small to draw such a broad conclusion. 

I think the Scottish verdict is appropriate here: "Not Proven".


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> First of all, oil-paints indeed OUTPERFORM latex paint any day.
> 
> But yes Canada's government has placed a ban on most oil based paint.
> 
> Although, General Paint still as a line of oil based exterior paint called Weather-It. And Benjamin Moore is just starting to bring back their Arborcoat Oil based deck stain.


and I say


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I already put up a picture of a door I have actually painted using General Paint Weather-It oil based paint. Proving that using an oil based paint is superior towards latex.
> 
> I used a 4 inch Whizz Roller to produce the even and spectacular results.
> 
> 
> I understand its hard for most people to read a 3 page discussion about oil based paint because this world of today, all adults have ADHD.


 
all that proof is , horse crap


----------



## journeymanPainter

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> First of all, oil-paints indeed OUTPERFORM latex paint any day.
> 
> But yes Canada's government has placed a ban on most oil based paint.
> 
> Although, General Paint still as a line of oil based exterior paint called Weather-It. And Benjamin Moore is just starting to bring back their Arborcoat Oil based deck stain.


10 years ago I would have agreed with you, but not today, not with all the emulsions, and improvements to acrylics.

If GP still has any alkyd finish that's fine and dandy, but they can't make/produce anymore. They can stock out for as long as they have it in stock, or have a way to scan it


----------



## A+HomeWork

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I already put up a picture of a door I have actually painted using General Paint Weather-It oil based paint. Proving that using an oil based paint is superior towards latex.
> 
> I used a 4 inch Whizz Roller to produce the even and spectacular results.
> 
> 
> I understand its hard for most people to read a 3 page discussion about oil based paint because this world of today, all adults have ADHD.


I HAVE read this thread and don't have ADHD. I can post a picture of a door I have actually painted using latex. Does that PROVE latex is superior? Your rationale is lacking.


----------



## oldccm

Fun thread.... For those Canadians out there. Not ALL oil is gone, oil is still available in both Flat and Gloss sheens. I use a fair bit of Ultra 94600 (flat oil) and Devguard 4308 (high gloss). I will look tomorrow to see what PPG is selling for high gloss but I still prefer my 4308.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> all that proof is , horse crap


when are you gonna retire, old man?


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

A+HomeWork said:


> I HAVE read this thread and don't have ADHD. I can post a picture of a door I have actually painted using latex. Does that PROVE latex is superior? Your rationale is lacking.


LOL! I guess everything I said went way over your head.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

chrisn said:


> all that proof is , horse crap


As always the peanut gallery has to chime in with inappropriate pictures and child like behavior. 


Cant you post up a logical explanation, proof, and facts?


Nope! You have to agree with the majority and post child like pictures.


I guess you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

oldccm said:


> Fun thread.... For those Canadians out there. Not ALL oil is gone, oil is still available in both Flat and Gloss sheens. I use a fair bit of Ultra 94600 (flat oil) and Devguard 4308 (high gloss). I will look tomorrow to see what PPG is selling for high gloss but I still prefer my 4308.


Some Benjamin Moores in Canada still carry oil based stains and General Paint still carry oild based paint but its only limited in a variety of colors.


But don't ask the employees about the oil based paint because they don't know what they are talking about. they will give you a dumb founded look... In general paint you have to pull it off the shelve yourself and bring it to the counter lol.


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> As always the peanut gallery has to chime in with inappropriate pictures and child like behavior.
> 
> 
> Cant you post up a logical explanation, proof, and facts?
> 
> 
> Nope! You have to agree with the majority and post child like pictures.
> 
> 
> I guess you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


we have been waiting for YOU first


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> As always the peanut gallery has to chime in with inappropriate pictures and child like behavior.
> 
> 
> Cant you post up a logical explanation, proof, and facts?
> 
> 
> Nope! You have to agree with the majority and post child like pictures.
> 
> 
> I guess you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


PV, so far you're the only one insisting that gloss bright oil performs better on exterior doors. Other than the anecdote about one door that you posted earlier, you have provided no explanation, proof, or facts.

A cursory GIS yields no evidence in support of your notion, and plenty to the contrary. Here's one example, complete with images of weathering panels.

http://www.aptnw.org/powerpoint/Murphy - Paint Basics and Corrosion in Metal.ppt

I think you might be best served to let this one rest.


----------



## TJ Paint

Alkyd fades faster than acrylics from UV exposure. That's a proven fact.


----------



## chrisn

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> As always the peanut gallery has to chime in with inappropriate pictures and child like behavior.
> 
> 
> Cant you post up a logical explanation, proof, and facts?
> 
> 
> Nope! You have to agree with the majority and post child like pictures.
> 
> 
> I guess you cant teach an old dog new tricks.


ok, here is another, well, 2 more


----------



## Ohio Painter

When I started on my own 11 years ago oil on all interior trim and exterior doors was standard. Repainting those doors due to them fading and chalking in a short period of time was just accepted.
I have no problem with interior oil paints but the new water based trim paints are excellent and here oil only comes in quarts. I used oil just yesterday on a door and it was first time in a long time. 
Now all doors get a primer coat ( metal or wood) and at least two coats of SW Duration, usually semi gloss. Usually more on reds and deep colors.
Now what I miss is the leveling affect of oil leaving a smooth finish that exterior latex doesn't have.
As far as the original posted picture, I agree that the color choices and sheen give a very nice look to those houses that get noticed but the fact that they are done in oil would concern me in a few years.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Gough said:


> PV, so far you're the only one insisting that gloss bright oil performs better on exterior doors. Other than the anecdote about one door that you posted earlier, you have provided no explanation, proof, or facts.
> 
> A cursory GIS yields no evidence in support of your notion, and plenty to the contrary. Here's one example, complete with images of weathering panels.
> 
> http://www.aptnw.org/powerpoint/Murphy - Paint Basics and Corrosion in Metal.ppt
> 
> I think you might be best served to let this one rest.


LOL!

The majority is not always correct.


Their is the TRUTH and what you PERCEIVE.




See above ^


The majority used to think giving children, cough drops laced with cocaine was a logical remedy to give to a child with a sore throat.


Now I know what your thinking... that has nothing to do with painting and that's old stuff from the 1800's even people use to think oil paint was good quality but that was long ago, ancient history, latex paint is the best.


But this case is a little different. 


You see now a days everybody wants things FAST! Fast food, Fast car lane, rushing in traffic, Instant text messaging, fast ,fast ,fast!


You all feel and see this...


And you ad in the factor of INFLATION and the value of the dollar decreasing

That means the quality of products need to be matched with the value of the dollar... Because say to make a disposable razor blade in factory, that cost $$$ in material, shipping $$$, Labor $$$ and etc.


So to match the value of the dollar and to what the customer is willing to pay. 


You get CHEAP products.


Because the true cost of manufacturing REAL and quality razor blades would be way more than anybody is willing to pay, period.


So you have the 1$ plastic disposable razors blades










Compared to the double edge razor from the past.


(You old heads around here can contest to this)

Now you all are probably thinking the cheap one is better because its FASTER to shave and cheaper it cost a dollar for a pack of 30 and you don't have to worry about getting cuts and you can just chuck it in the garbage after one shave.


But the differences is the quality of the shave. The double edge razor cuts cleaner(less chance of razor burn) and closer shave than the plastic counter parts. And the blades last WAY longer... Thus saving you TIME.

plastic razors you get the instant gratification and the double edge razors you get the long term quality and overall effectiveness.

Time is money... Life is not made up of money but TIME.


Now latex paint is CHEAP to manufacture and cost less and it only takes 20 minutes for the stuff to dry. Fast food of the paint industry and instant gratification.



Oil paint is more expensive and takes 24 hours to dry before doing another coat. But also its a BETTER quality than latex... gloss sheen last longer.. more durable and etc.. over all better quality for long term.

People now adays cant wait for a quality paint job (oil paint). They want everything NOW and fast.


That's why the MAJORITY demand cheap and faster latex paint.




This is why you all perceive LATEX to be better! Because the manufacture want you to believe that a less superior product is BETTER. 


And also, So you perceive the dollar value to still be worht something.


That's how you trick some one a product of lesser is well GREATER, LOL!


You say this product drys faster and is cheaper... there you just sold ALL modern society on a less superior product.


Noooowwwww, nooooowwwww, nooooowwww, I want it now mommy and CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP.



The quality of EVERYTHING in North America is rapidly degrading due to inflation and meeting the riduculas demands of the MAJORITY.


----------



## Gough

So I guess you didn't bother to actually look at evidence.

Really, let it go.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Gough said:


> So I guess you didn't bother to actually look at evidence.
> 
> Really, let it go.


*sigh*



Your only proof is a paint manufacture's power point.

And a group of people who post up picture of dog poop and horse butts.



You take things for face value.


Comax is obviously trying to _*SELL*_ a product to *YOU.*


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Gough said:


> So I guess you didn't bother to actually look at evidence.
> 
> Really, let it go.


"The price of anything is the amount of life you spend for it."



Oil paint takes skill and patients...


latex is easy and quick.


Your quote justify's my argument.


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Your only proof is a paint manufacture's power point.
> 
> And a group of people who post up picture of dog poop and horse butts.
> 
> 
> 
> You take things for face value.
> 
> 
> Comax is obviously trying to _*SELL*_ a product to *YOU.*


It seems that you're not really interested in looking at the evidence. In case you change your mind, here's another source. 

http://www.paintquality.com.au/press/newspaper/boapt02.html

Fortunately, it doesn't take much time to find more data about superior color and gloss retention with acrylics.


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> "The price of anything is the amount of life you spend for it."
> 
> 
> 
> Oil paint takes skill and patients...
> 
> 
> latex is easy and quick.
> 
> 
> Your quote justify's my argument.


Sorry that you don't understand the meaning of the quote in my sig line.


----------



## Gough

There were some other scholarly articles quoted upthread, here's another. This is from page 102 of "Paint and Coatings: Applications & Corrision Resistance" by Phillip Schweitzer, P.E.

"Although the alkyds are used in outdoor exposures, they are not as durable in long-term exposure, and their color and gloss retention is (sic) inferior to that of the acrylics"


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Gough said:


> Sorry that you don't understand the meaning of the quote in my sig line.



lol... The opposite is true.



You don't fully understand your signature. Because if you understood it then you would have too reevaluate your life.


but anyways, post up two pictures of an oil based door you painted... 

A just after picture and 5 years in between time frame of the oil paint failing and not due improper application or weather.


You have been doing allot of nay saying...


Talk is cheap. Anyone can afford it. 
(that includes other peoples reports on oil based paint)



If you don't have your OWN personal proof through personal experience using oil based paint.


Then what ever you say after becomes INVALID.


----------



## Gough

I've painted a lot of doors with oil-based paint in the last 42 years and my experience confirms that of the scientists: the color and the gloss both fade much more quickly than doors painted with acrylics.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Gough said:


> I've painted a lot of doors with oil-based paint in the last 42 years and my experience confirms that of the scientists: the color and the gloss both fade much more quickly than doors painted with acrylics.


REAL pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Im hard pressed into thinking oil beats latex through personal experience. 



Your hard pressed because Joe blow in who knows where...wrote on power point and posted on the internet for Comox paint manufacturer that latex is superior.




So far I have not seen REAL sufficient evidence to prove me wrong.


----------



## journeymanPainter

In the last 10 years alkyds have become the inferior product. 

Do I love the way alkyds leveled out? Yes
Did I love the coverage I got with any colour and sheen? Yes

Go up to a house where the trim was painted with an alkyd. It's cracking, and fading, chipping, and possibly alligatoring. Why? Because alkyds never stop drying. Oil paint dry through oxidation meaning they ate always drying. 

When wood expands and retracts what happens to the alkyd coating? It chips, why? Because it's a very hard product. 

Are alkyds good? Yes. But they are no longer superior.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

journeymanPainter said:


> In the last 10 years alkyds have become the inferior product.
> 
> Do I love the way alkyds leveled out? Yes
> Did I love the coverage I got with any colour and sheen? Yes
> 
> Go up to a house where the trim was painted with an alkyd. It's cracking, and fading, chipping, and possibly alligatoring. Why? Because alkyds never stop drying. Oil paint dry through oxidation meaning they ate always drying.
> 
> When wood expands and retracts what happens to the alkyd coating? It chips, why? Because it's a very hard product.
> 
> Are alkyds good? Yes. But they are no longer superior.


NO paint is perfect or invincible.


Even auto body paint chips... 



The worse paints I have seen to chip, fade, and bubble are LATEX.


And the discussion is about exterior metal doors. Not 80 year old wood that has shrunk/expanded and rotted out.


----------



## Gough

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> REAL pictures or it didn't happen.


Really? 

As much as I'd love to spend the next day or so driving around taking pictures of entry doors that we've painted, I've got more important things to do, like floss my dog's teeth.

I think we've devoted enough bandwidth to the topic.


----------

